# How to make Bac water easily



## blergs. (Feb 25, 2013)

Bacteriostatic water is basically sterile water mixed with .9% benzyl alcohol.
    I would like to explain how to make Bac water since it seems coming across Bac water is becoming harder and harder and price is going up as well.


    Tools you will need for small batch of Bac water: 10cc syringe, .1cc benzyl alcohol, 10cc distilled water, .22 pore filter, 10cc sterile vile

    How to make it:
    1)Draw up .1ml benzyl alcohol into a 10cc syringe
    2)Draw up 10ml distilled water into 10cc syringe
    3)Connect .22 pore filter to needle with BA and water
    4)Push contents of syringe into a 10cc sterile vile (remember to swab the top of vial before this step) and its Bac water!

    If you want a bigger batch: Mix 100cc distilled water and 1cc benzyl alcohol follow step 3 and 4 and there you have it, Bac water.


    I get a lot of PM?s on this recently so I hope this helps out people in need of Bac water.
    Where to get all supplies needed: Supplies
    (I use this place often and they have all the things needed at one spot which is a plus because some other places do not sell syringes along with the rest)


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Feb 26, 2013)

good information. thank you


----------



## blergs. (May 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------

